# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  مساااااااااااعدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

## hosam505504

Alcatel 
imei 013513005540015  اريد تعريب او فك شفرة للموبيل  A392G-2AKFUS1-R

----------

